# Shark Fishing PCB



## abbysguitarsolo (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey guys, now that I live on Pensacola beach I love to go surf fishing for shark, but lately have been having ZERO luck. Been fishing on the west side of Baywatch and Gulf Winds but east of Peg Legs. We use 11-12' rods and 500 yds of 100lb braid with bonita or mullet. We are going to try the other side of Portofino tonight but any suggestions would be great and any other tips would be appreciated. THANKS!!:thumbup:


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you casting from the beach?

Just try fishing for red fish without a steel leader and you will catch sharks.

Most shark rigs are too long before the hook to really fly good. 

Drum rigs are the best if the line from the swivel to the hook is only about 2 inches long.

Bait will not helicoper as bad and will fly better.

Did you tape up the hook like they show. 
Hey you shark guys. I couldn't get a bite on a shark rig a couple of weeks ago but I caught the hell out of them on drum rigs.
Is that because I didn't tape up the steel leader??????????????????????


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you know that PCB is the abbreviation for Panama City Beach?


----------



## abbysguitarsolo (Apr 1, 2015)

yeah, I thought of that after I posted


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey a kayak and paddle your bait out. Sometimes between the sand bars work and sometimes past the second sandbar. I have a depth finder and drop baits around 30-40'


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

good luck...


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

I might be a little late on this topic, but taping the metal doesn't actually help any. It was disproven... It may have been Mythbusters who covered it... 
I've gotten a wide range of sizes of sharks using 480lb multi strand cable for my leader. Which is a really thick hunk of metal, also using a big ole' 18/0-20/0 circle hook.
I can't tell you why you're not catching them on the shark rigs... I can only tell you that it isn't because you didn't tape over the metal. That's a waste of time


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna have to disagree with that. When I use:
Fluoro droppers = hook sharks all the time
Taped plastic coated leaders = catch a few
plastic coated leaders = a few, but less than taped leaders
bare steel leaders = hardly ever catch anything...

I'm a believer in taping leaders. But I ONLY use "3M Super 33+" tape. As you wrap it, pull slightly stretching it. It will have a very smooth finish and will not peel off as easily as regular ol cheap elecrical tape. It is thinner, made of better material and has a better adhesive. I was just cleaning out some of my old stored tackle and found two shark rigs that I made up 3 or 4 years ago. They both look like I made them yesterday after being stored outside for 3-4 years. Super 33 is the good stuff.


----------

